# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الابيض ضميرك اشحن الجاموسة وتعال وراي

## مجدالدين شريف

*
اجمل ماقابلني من كواليس زهلهلة التسجيلات 

لما عمو (ود البقة ) عامل فيها حريف وسوبر مان 

لاقط  ليه خبر شتلة من وين ما عارف هههههههههههههه

جا ليك طاير نفسو قايم (الماوس علالتو قايمة ) 

شايل الخبر (بالكوبي) في اليمين 

ويكابس  يفتح في المنبر

نظام عاوز يعمل (سبق صحفي) وكدا 

وراح كابي الشتلة تحت عنوان 

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل 

(اردم ههههه)

الجميل في الموضوع استدراك عمو ود البقعة لخطورة الشتلة 

قام في اول تعليق قال 
(ولا عاااجل ولا حاجة شالني الحماس ساي- او كما قال  )

ههههههههههههههههه 

حقيقي كانت لقطة بي مليون عدسة والف زاوية 
من زول مبدع وجميل زيك 











*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*بالجمبة براها :

لازم يا عمو الابيض نسلف عمو ود البقعة الجاموسة ومعاها الشاحن الصيني لحدي نهاية الموسم 

 ضارب لي مركز الصيانة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بس كانت مقصودة  من ود البقعة عايز يشوف ناس عمو  الحوشابي نفسم بقوم ولا عايزين دفرة ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هههههههههههاي
حوة منك يا مجد
الصراحة جيت جاري بالخبر وبعد ما خلاص نزلتو اكتشفت اخونا عبدالمنعم سبقني بنفس الخبر وقبل ما يجي واحد ناطي ويضحك علي قلت لاعاجل ولا حاجة 
بعدين جاموسة اخونا ضميرك دي محوصه ساي بتجي داقشه القداما وشايتا ضفاري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

هههههههههههاي
حوة منك يا مجد
الصراحة جيت جاري بالخبر وبعد ما خلاص نزلتو اكتشفت اخونا عبدالمنعم سبقني بنفس الخبر وقبل ما يجي واحد ناطي ويضحك علي قلت لاعاجل ولا حاجة 
بعدين جاموسة اخونا ضميرك دي محوصه ساي بتجي داقشه القداما وشايتا ضفاري





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

هههههههههههاي
حوة منك يا مجد
الصراحة جيت جاري بالخبر وبعد ما خلاص نزلتو اكتشفت اخونا عبدالمنعم سبقني بنفس الخبر وقبل ما يجي واحد ناطي ويضحك علي قلت لاعاجل ولا حاجة 
بعدين جاموسة اخونا ضميرك دي محوصه ساي بتجي داقشه القداما وشايتا ضفاري



ههههههههههههههههههههه
والله الدقسات دي ممكن نألف منها كتاب عديل ياخي انا مرة لقيت مباراة الرديف مع مريخ الفاشر مسجلة في قناة النيلين قايلها حية لأنو في نفس التوقيت كانت مباراة النهائي ملعوبة في الفاشر واشيل وأكتب في المنبر المباراة منقولة على الهواء مباشرة على قناة النيلين والجماعة هاك يا جري على التلفزيونات وكان المريخ متقدم بهدفين والكورة حلوة وفجأة سمعت المعلق بيقول كلام صدمني صدمة قربت توقف قلبي وجريت علي التلفون ويا كسلاوي الحق اخوك خرف خريف ابسعد اخونا كسلاوي قرب يموت من الضحك وغايتو انا غلبني اتمالك اعصابي خالص ودوعي عشرة عشرة ولا احكي ليكم لما رديت علي بوست بنتنا سامرين ومن الفلسفة العلي ذكرت اسمها في الرد نسرين بدل سامرين وكمان ردت علي عمها ونبهتني وانا اجري اعدل البوست واكتب ليها رسالة اعتذار ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ههههههههههههههههههههه
والله الدقسات دي ممكن نألف منها كتاب عديل ياخي انا مرة لقيت مباراة الرديف مع مريخ الفاشر مسجلة في قناة النيلين قايلها حية لأنو في نفس التوقيت كانت مباراة النهائي ملعوبة في الفاشر واشيل وأكتب في المنبر المباراة منقولة على الهواء مباشرة على قناة النيلين والجماعة هاك يا جري على التلفزيونات وكان المريخ متقدم بهدفين والكورة حلوة وفجأة سمعت المعلق بيقول كلام صدمني صدمة قربت توقف قلبي وجريت علي التلفون ويا كسلاوي الحق اخوك خرف خريف ابسعد اخونا كسلاوي قرب يموت من الضحك وغايتو انا غلبني اتمالك اعصابي خالص ودوعي عشرة عشرة ولا احكي ليكم لما رديت علي بوست بنتنا سامرين ومن الفلسفة العلي ذكرت اسمها في الرد نسرين بدل سامرين وكمان ردت علي عمها ونبهتني وانا اجري اعدل البوست واكتب ليها رسالة اعتذار ههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههه ياعم عبد المنعم والله كلنا كنا فرحانين والفرحه نستنا كل حاجه وتنبيهى كان مجرد مزاح بس تبقى انت عمى العزيز وترد على بالعلى بالك 
ان شاء الله تقول لى يابت انتى بس اوع تصدق اصلو يابت دى بتفور دمى ههههههه


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههه ياعم عبد المنعم والله كلنا كنا فرحانين والفرحه نستنا كل حاجه وتنبيهى كان مجرد مزاح بس تبقى انت عمى العزيز وترد على بالعلى بالك 
ان شاء الله تقول لى يابت انتى بس اوع تصدق اصلو يابت دى بتفور دمى ههههههه





الله يعزك دنيا واخرة يا دكتورة (يا بت)ويديك الفي نيتك قادر يا كريم
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الله يعزك دنيا واخرة يا دكتورة (يا بت)ويديك الفي نيتك قادر يا كريم



هههههه..انا اصلا خوفى كان انك تصدق ..وجمعـــــــــــــــــــــاً يارب
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

بس كانت مقصودة  من ود البقعة عايز يشوف ناس عمو  الحوشابي نفسم بقوم ولا عايزين دفرة ههههههه




iهههههههههههههه قلت لي عاوز يرفع ضغط عمو الحوشابي 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

هههههههههههاي
حوة منك يا مجد
الصراحة جيت جاري بالخبر وبعد ما خلاص نزلتو اكتشفت اخونا عبدالمنعم سبقني بنفس الخبر وقبل ما يجي واحد ناطي ويضحك علي قلت لاعاجل ولا حاجة 
بعدين جاموسة اخونا ضميرك دي محوصه ساي بتجي داقشه القداما وشايتا ضفاري




كانت لقطة من امها 

بالجمبة 

حوة دي منو 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ههههههههههههههههههههه
والله الدقسات دي ممكن نألف منها كتاب عديل ياخي انا مرة لقيت مباراة الرديف مع مريخ الفاشر مسجلة في قناة النيلين قايلها حية لأنو في نفس التوقيت كانت مباراة النهائي ملعوبة في الفاشر واشيل وأكتب في المنبر المباراة منقولة على الهواء مباشرة على قناة النيلين والجماعة هاك يا جري على التلفزيونات وكان المريخ متقدم بهدفين والكورة حلوة وفجأة سمعت المعلق بيقول كلام صدمني صدمة قربت توقف قلبي وجريت علي التلفون ويا كسلاوي الحق اخوك خرف خريف ابسعد اخونا كسلاوي قرب يموت من الضحك وغايتو انا غلبني اتمالك اعصابي خالص ودوعي عشرة عشرة ولا احكي ليكم لما رديت علي بوست بنتنا سامرين ومن الفلسفة العلي ذكرت اسمها في الرد نسرين بدل سامرين وكمان ردت علي عمها ونبهتني وانا اجري اعدل البوست واكتب ليها رسالة اعتذار ههههههههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله لخبتة شديدة 

بالجمبة 
عمو ود البقعة مابراهو المخرف

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ههههههه ياعم عبد المنعم والله كلنا كنا فرحانين والفرحه نستنا كل حاجه وتنبيهى كان مجرد مزاح بس تبقى انت عمى العزيز وترد على بالعلى بالك 
ان شاء الله تقول لى يابت انتى بس اوع تصدق اصلو يابت دى بتفور دمى ههههههه





سلامات دكتورة طيبين 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					


كانت لقطة من امها 

بالجمبة 

حوة دي منو 



هههههههاي
ياخي انت اصلو مابتفوت حاجة 
اها دي حركات الكيبورد
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					


كانت لقطة من امها 

بالجمبة 

حوة دي منو 




حوة دي بيتها جنب الصهريج 

بالجمبة وعين واحدة 

الصهريج اسال منه ودالبقعة 

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					


حوة دي بيتها جنب الصهريج 

بالجمبة وعين واحدة 

الصهريج اسال منه ودالبقعة 




اها برضو حركات كيبورد يا عمو 
 
شيخ طارق جابا لينا نقطة نقطة 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					


حوة دي بيتها جنب الصهريج 

بالجمبة وعين واحدة 

الصهريج اسال منه ودالبقعة 




شيخ طارق افتو ليك ولا تمسك لسانك
هسي انا جبت سيرة قندهار
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا مجد كدي اتصبر بي دي




*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

بس كانت مقصودة  من ود البقعة عايز يشوف ناس عمو  الحوشابي نفسم بقوم ولا عايزين دفرة ههههههه









هيلنا الشكرة من قديم حارسانا
و النفس ما بيقوم من الخبير الجانا
نحن جبال ثوابت و الخلوق عارفانا
حوشابي راكز لمن يسكن الجبانة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا مجد كدي اتصبر بي دي







من اليمين لليسار ود البقعة ابوسمر الرشاشة شيخ طارق واقف لمبة من ضرب اللحمة والرشاشة ياسر دعاك 
جمعتنا صداقة ممتدة حتى الان من ايام منتديات ال مشاهير
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا مجد كدي اتصبر بي دي








هههههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااا  اي
اول حاجة شرفتونا 


ومافي كلام والله 
يبدو انو الموضوع اكبر من صهريج 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

هيلنا الشكرة من قديم حارسانا
و النفس ما بيقوم من الخبير الجانا
نحن جبال ثوابت و الخلوق عارفانا
حوشابي راكز لمن يسكن الجبانة



هيييييييييييييييع ابشر بالخير 
مافي كلام والله ياعمنا 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااا  اي
اول حاجة شرفتونا 


ومافي كلام والله 
يبدو انو الموضوع اكبر من صهريج 



يا مجدالدين قندهار واللحمه حرموها ولا شنو ؟

انا والاخوي الكاشف جينا من الدوحة شبعين كنتاكي مشينا نفتش في الضان

بس حوه بيتها جنب الصهريج 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا مجدالدين قندهار واللحمه حرموها ولا شنو ؟

انا والاخوي الكاشف جينا من الدوحة شبعين كنتاكي مشينا نفتش في الضان

بس حوه بيتها جنب الصهريج 




والله خليتم شبه مانعنها الكيلو بي كم دا ما عارف 
المهم قروش كتيرة 

يعني لمن (الشمش) تكون عصر ضل الصهريج 
بقع في الحوش 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					


والله خليتم شبه مانعنها الكيلو بي كم دا ما عارف 
المهم قروش كتيرة 

يعني لمن (الشمش) تكون عصر ضل الصهريج 
بقع في الحوش 




*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا مجدالدين قندهار واللحمه حرموها ولا شنو ؟

انا والاخوي الكاشف جينا من الدوحة شبعين كنتاكي مشينا نفتش في الضان

بس حوه بيتها جنب الصهريج 












حباب شيخى
دى دايره ليها عجل عديل كده
كترخيرك ياود الصايم ياابن الاشراف
ومشكور مجدى الراقى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

حباب شيخى
دى دايره ليها عجل عديل كده
كترخيرك ياود الصايم ياابن الاشراف
ومشكور مجدى الراقى



حباب شيخ كته 

تسلم كثير وده من كرم اخلاقك يا حبيب ومشتاقين 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
بقيتو ما بتتصاقعوا....
تطسني جاموسه عرجا لو كنت فاهم حاجه
والله ياحليلكم ...ليكم وحشه
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

هيلنا الشكرة من قديم حارسانا
و النفس ما بيقوم من الخبير الجانا
نحن جبال ثوابت و الخلوق عارفانا
حوشابي راكز لمن يسكن الجبانة



أبشر  أبشر  أبشر 
ما في كلام والله يا الحوشابي 
قلنا نحركك في البرد دا ما شاء الله  راكز تب
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا مجد كدي اتصبر بي دي








والله كتر خيركم كتير 

العزيز ود البقعة والشيخ طارق وكل المداخلات 
احيانا نحتاج للحظات نبتعد عن الهموم والضغوط ورحى الحياة الطاحنة 
لتطوف ارواحنا مع اروح طاهرة احببناها دون ان نقابلها 
تمتم بخير 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههه
شكرا مجد الدين
بوست من الزمن الجميل
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*غايتو من خلال البوست عرفنا انو ود البقعة زول تراث وقديم وشيخ طارق برضو بيكون حضر الاستقلال بتاع 56داك 
بس في حاجة ماعارفينها اقصد ماشفنها عايزين صورة لعمو مجد الدين 


تخريمة صغنوتة 
مجد الدين انت مشارك في الفيس في قروب مريخ السودان سودان الصفوة ولا انا كبرت ياربي 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههه
شكرا مجد الدين
بوست من الزمن الجميل



يااااااااااااحبيبنا مورتا 
مشتاقين والله 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

غايتو من خلال البوست عرفنا انو ود البقعة زول تراث وقديم وشيخ طارق برضو بيكون حضر الاستقلال بتاع 56داك 
بس في حاجة ماعارفينها اقصد ماشفنها عايزين صورة لعمو مجد الدين 
 

تخريمة صغنوتة 
مجد الدين انت مشارك في الفيس في قروب مريخ السودان سودان الصفوة ولا انا كبرت ياربي 




اول حاجة السلام عليكم شديد والله وكيف الاخبار العزيز عباس 

تاني حاجة لحدي عمو (ودالبقعة) ومعركة اللواء الابيض وحصار الخرطوم وود البقعة وعلي عبد اللطيف فرد حريقة  معاك 

ولحدي الكمين بتاع اسماعيل باشا وعمو (طارق) كان ماسك الكبريتة كدا ومنتظر لحظة الصفر ما مشكلة 

بس عمو مجد الدين دي بالغتا فيهااااااا عدييييييييييييييييييل ههههههههههههههه


رد التخريمة 

انا كبرت ياربي تهي تهي 

لا والله بعد كلامك دا انا عملت طلب موش دا الرابط 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/merriekhalsudan/
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا عباس يعني انا لو حضرت رفع العلم جدو الحوشابي يكون شارك في معركة ام دبيكرات ولا شنو
تخريمة
عملت ليكم طلب استضافة للقروب الرائع ده عليك الله اقبلوني وانا جيتكم بأسمي الحقيقي ماجد يوسف
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا عباس يعني انا لو حضرت رفع العلم جدو الحوشابي يكون شارك في معركة ام دبيكرات ولا شنو
تخريمة
عملت ليكم طلب استضافة للقروب الرائع ده عليك الله اقبلوني وانا جيتكم بأسمي الحقيقي ماجد يوسف







انت لو ما جبت طاري الحوشابي دا ما بترتاح . . . أنا ما حضرت أم دبيكرات لكن يوم رفعوا العلم نحن دخلنا المدرسة . . كنت في الصف الأول بمدرسة الجيلي الأولية و طلعونا و عملنا مسيرة حول المدرسة إحتفالاً برفع العلم . . . بس انت وكتها كنت في سوق العناقريب بتنسج ليك في عنقريب
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

انت لو ما جبت طاري الحوشابي دا ما بترتاح . . . أنا ما حضرت أم دبيكرات لكن يوم رفعوا العلم نحن دخلنا المدرسة . . كنت في الصف الأول بمدرسة الجيلي الأولية و طلعونا و عملنا مسيرة حول المدرسة إحتفالاً برفع العلم . . . بس انت وكتها كنت في سوق العناقريب بتنسج ليك في عنقريب



هههههههههههههاي
ياخي انت اكثر واحد برتاح لي في المنبر ده
حبيبنا وحبيب الكل  مداعبة ليس الا ما تشيل في خاطرك
انا من جيل اكتوبر 21 وقتها عمري سنتين بالضبط
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

هههههههههههههاي
ياخي انت اكثر واحد برتاح لي في المنبر ده
حبيبنا وحبيب الكل  مداعبة ليس الا ما تشيل في خاطرك
انا من جيل اكتوبر 21 وقتها عمري سنتين بالضبط







أنا عارف أنها مداعبة و لعلمك بحاول دائماً أثيرك و أستثيرك عشان مداعباتك الحلوة . . . ربنا يديم الإلفة بيننا جميعاً . . . الواحد بالجد بجد كل الراحة النفسية في هذا المنبر مع أخوة و (أبناء) أعزاء
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أنا عارف أنها مداعبة و لعلمك بحاول دائماً أثيرك و أستثيرك عشان مداعباتك الحلوة . . . ربنا يديم الإلفة بيننا جميعاً . . . الواحد بالجد بجد كل الراحة النفسية في هذا المنبر مع أخوة و (أبناء) أعزاء



والله مافي حاجة مزعلاني غير عدم شوفتكم 
ربنا يجمعنا بيكم في ساعة خير
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

والله مافي حاجة مزعلاني غير عدم شوفتكم 
ربنا يجمعنا بيكم في ساعة خير







ما جايي السودان في يناير . . . أنا ماشي إجازة بعد بكرة الخميس بإذن الله و دا إعلان لجماعة الخرطوم ما يزوغوا من القندهاريات و حوش السمك زي ما عملوا مع إبن ادريس
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ما جايي السودان في يناير . . . أنا ماشي إجازة بعد بكرة الخميس بإذن الله و دا إعلان لجماعة الخرطوم ما يزوغوا من القندهاريات و حوش السمك زي ما عملوا مع إبن ادريس



احتمال كبير شهر 8 بأذن الله
                        	*

----------

